# Mobile App and API to make rides more secure



## Josha23 (Apr 21, 2019)

I have a system and technology to make it easy for Drivers and Passengers to instantly and securely confirm a ride match. I will be releasing a stand-alone app which issues a PIN for the driver or passenger to Confirm upon Pick Up. This eliminates the chance for the wrong passenger to get in your car while making passengers feel just as comfortable.

We also have an API available now for integrations.

Do you think this ride matching validation service will be well received in your community? 

My goal is to help ensure safety for Drivers and Passengers. Your feedback is greatly appreciated as we will be rolling out our BETA very soon.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Uber seems to be testing this exact concept in certain markets on low-volume tiers (XL, Select).


----------



## Josha23 (Apr 21, 2019)

Thank you. That will be interesting to see. 
We currently run our validation process throughout the US, Asia and the UK for different industries. 
I’ve been involved as a driver as well and see the need for this right away. 
Ours is stand-alone app which will be company agnostic but we are also offering integrations.


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

Isn't the problem that Uber/Lyft doesn't have a published API for third party providers to use?


----------



## Josha23 (Apr 21, 2019)

Not that I’m aware of. Our application will do an independent match/verification outside of Uber, Lyft, etc.


----------



## Twinflower (Oct 31, 2017)

I think it's a very nice idea and such app will be helpful for many drivers and passengers too. But I heard that Uber works with the similiar changes for its app too, doesn't it?
Personally I like Uber app too even despite that fact that it's not perfect in all ways, they really need to upgrade it and change some cons. But even now it has many pros like being very easy and user-friendly for using (it's both in case of the functionality and design), bookings (it's very convinient and easy too), pricing (this app is one of the cheapest too) and safety. Because of specific uber tech stack their apps are more technologically advanced and I like that the apps have different cab facilities like UberSUV, UberBlack, UberX and so on . And the apps are really good in case of different detailed information like history of rides, certain user's payments, promotion codes, setting for change etc.
I think that if they continue to upgrade their apps, it'll be hard to be competitive with them too.


----------



## yuliay (Mar 22, 2017)

Here's a good illustration showing tech stack of Uber.
Their app is perfect and I think that it'll hard to compete with them.


----------

